# PVR 501 / 508 bugs still in P196



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

My 501 has (had) been relatively stable until P196 came out.

I have had intterupted timers and lock ups and the old you cannot change channels because there is a recording in progress even though nothing is currently recording and the red light is not on.
Only way to get out of this is to reset the PVR holding the power button on the main unit for around 5 secs.

Another old bug that is still there and I can't believe they haven't fixed is that if you happen to hit some PVR keys (ie. skip forward / skip backward, cancel) just as a timer is supposed to start / end the PVR will freeze up. Sometimes not even immediately but usually by the time the next/current timer stats/ends.

Grrr:shrug: 
p.s.
Dammit, when is that 522 going to come out?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm seeing tons of freeze-frames and stuttering ever since p195/6. Even on playback of clips that were recorded months ago and then played back fine. What gives?


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Mr. Pete,
Before you reset your machine when it says do you wish to return to live, try hitting the view button on your remote. This will take you back to live. You may not be recording but you may have jumped back in time by pausing etc. and in 196 if you are behind live you will get the warning screen. Good luck. This is a feature not a bug.


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes I have tried the VIEW button and others.
Nothing works until I reset the damn thing.


----------



## Robert F. O'Connor (Aug 26, 2002)

MrPete

You should NOT only be seeing that message during a recording. You understand that, right? You have to select one of the options in the dialog with the arrow keys and the "select" button. If you chose "cancel", then hitting "View" will bring the current channel back to the live feed which will allow you to change channels again. This was a much-requested feature to prevent someone from losing cached programming they hadn't watched yet.

-Robert


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks Robert,
I should have mentioned cancelling out of the warning screen before you hit view, to bring yourself back to live programing so you can change channels.


----------



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

I have had 3 different bugs since I received P196.

1. My unit had no video when I powered it on. This was apparently after the P196 upgrade. I had to reset with the power button to get any video on the screen.

2. I was watching and recording at the same time. Show was recording from 9:00 to 10:00. I started watching at 9:15 so I was viewing the buffer about 15 minutes behind the recording. At 10:00 the recording ended (but I still had 15 minutes to watch in the buffer) and I got the acquiring signal message exactly at 10:00 when the recording light went off. I lost the last 15 minutes in the buffer. I had to go to the recorded show and fast-forward to see the last 15 minutes of the show. This bug is nasty. 

3. I wanted to see what was recording 6 days in the future. I pressed the skip forward button to advance to next day. Then repeated to get to the day I wanted. After about the 5th day in the future, the grid would display with "info missing" in the entire grid. After waiting 3-5 seconds, the data would eventually pop into the grid. Each time I'd advance to next day, I would initially get the grid showing missing info then after 3-5 seconds, the data would pop into the grid. 

I have rebooted several times since P196. Now I'm trying unplugging power for a while and let it come up that way.


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_Thomas _
> 
> the grid would display with "info missing"
> 
> I have rebooted several times since P196. Now I'm trying unplugging power for a while and let it come up that way. [/B]


I have also had this problem with the new software. Three times in four days I've encountered "info missing" in the guide and ended up pulling the card to force a download of the guide.

If anyone were to ask.....in future software updates, I'd like to see an "add 5 minutes to recording.....add 10 minutes to recording...(etc)" options. ( I know that one CAN manually add time!)

If a movies is schedule to start at 7:00pm and last for 90 minutes...at 7:00 pm, the recorder starts and stops (approximately) 90 minutes later. If the movies PRIOR to the one you're recording goes over by three or four minutes (you will get the end of the previous movie and the end of the movie you were recording will be cut off).

I sort of remember in my days with DirecTV that there was an "add minutes" option.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I too have had a fairly stable unit until 196. My problem? The search feature won't function after a recording. Here's the process: Pull smart card to reset... search for program I'm interested in, get good results... several hours later a PVR event fires, records my program. Now, go to search for a program, and get a "Program Search Error" message. Start over, works fine again. Anyone else with this particular problem?


----------

